

Beginning Embedded Electronics, Lecture 1: Background and Power supply - paulgb
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/tutorial_info.php?tutorials_id=57

======
paulgb
This may seem a little off-topic, so I'll explain why I'm posting it. Last
week there was an Ask HN thread with a link to a circuit diagram asking "why
is this resistor here?". This article builds up a circuit piece-by-piece,
explaining why each needs to be where it is, which I find quite helpful as
someone just starting to understand circuits.

Here's another good intro, but for this one you should really have the kit:
<http://www.ladyada.net/learn/arduino/>

